# youtube-mp3...was tolles gefunden



## Batze (2. Oktober 2014)

Huhu,
also eventuell ein alter Hut. Habe hier aber nichts gefunden.

Also, ich wollte mir mal so einige Youtube Musik Videos in mp3 Daten konvertieren. Ist ja nicht so schwer, gibt zig Programme dafür.
War also mal ein wenig auf Google aktiv, da ich es bisher noch nicht gemacht habe und auch keines der Progis habe.

Dann gibt mir Google u.a. folgenden Link.
Und was soll ich sagen. das ist sowas von Hammer. Ich gebe die URL ein und in wenigen Sekunden habe ich das MP3 File. Krass. Ganz ohne Zusatz Programm. Klasse.

Eventuell kennen das bestimmt viele von euch, die sowas des öffteren brauchen, ich kannte es noch nicht.

Wollte das aber mit euch teilen, wer es noch nicht kennt/kannte.

Bitteschön

Grüßi


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2014)

also, da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, ob diese Seite so astrein ist...  ^^


----------



## Batze (2. Oktober 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, ob diese Seite so astrein ist...  ^^



Dein Grund?
Also wenn du irgend etwas in was weiß ich in welche Richtung vermutest, würde ich gerne wissen.
Möchte ja nicht in irgend ein Fettnäpfchen treten.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2014)

Also, die bieten ja indirekt MP3s an, ohne die Rechte daran zu haben. Nicht, dass es für DICH dann ein Problem wird, aber, naja...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (2. Oktober 2014)

Im Endeffekt isoliert die Seite per Skript die mp3 Datei die in yt als Tonspur des Videos hinterlegt ist und bietet sie dir zum download an. Nichts was du nicht auch mit jdownloader oder so machen könntest. Legal ist das natürlich nicht, aber wie herb ja richtig sagt zunächst mal nicht dein Problem. Wo ich bei der Benutzung Bauchschmerzen hab ist die Nutzung solcher Skripts an sich. Die könnten mir, gewollt oder ungewollt ja was weiß ich mit unterschieben.


----------



## Batze (3. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt.
Aber wo ist DER Unterschied, also ob ich mir ein Programm lade was das genau gleiche macht, oder sowas nutze?


----------



## Denis10 (3. Oktober 2014)

So was ist legal, du darfst Youtube Videos als mp3 Dateien abspeichern. Das zählt als Privatkopie / Sicherungskopie. Die Nutzung muss dann natürlich privat sein, aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass weit über 90% so was nur privat nutzen.

Und einen Kopierschutz umgehst du auch nicht. Was in den AGB von Youtube steht ist übrigens egal, denn man muss nicht bei Youtube angemeldet sein, um eine Kopie machen zu können. Ergo hast du nie irgend welchen AGB zugestimmt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkAjjFH8mPs


----------



## BiJay (3. Oktober 2014)

Also ich benutze das DownloadHelper AddOn beim Firefox um Videos von YouTube runterzuladen, dann konvertiere ich die mit Easy CD-DA Extractor in eine mp3 (benutz ich eh für ID3 Tags). Manchmal muss man noch mit Audacity nacheditieren (z.B. zu leise, zu lang). Keine Ahnung, wie das bei dieser Seite ist, aber beim direkt in mp3 Konvertieren hatte ich bei anderen Sachen oft eine schlechtere Qualität und einen Mehraufwand habe ich auf meine Weise eigentlich auch kaum.


----------



## Worrel (3. Oktober 2014)

YouTube Video Converter and Download - ClipConverter.cc macht dasselbe, aber nicht ausschliesslich mit Youtube Videos und mit unübersichtlicherer Menüführung (zB Download über deren extra Downloader Programm (deselektierbar)).


----------



## Lightbringer667 (3. Oktober 2014)

Denis10 schrieb:


> So was ist legal, du darfst Youtube Videos als mp3 Dateien abspeichern. Das zählt als Privatkopie / Sicherungskopie. Die Nutzung muss dann natürlich privat sein, aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass weit über 90% so was nur privat nutzen.
> 
> Und einen Kopierschutz umgehst du auch nicht. Was in den AGB von Youtube steht ist übrigens egal, denn man muss nicht bei Youtube angemeldet sein, um eine Kopie machen zu können. Ergo hast du nie irgend welchen AGB zugestimmt.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkAjjFH8mPs


Das ist aber auch nur ganz theoretisch richtig. 
1. Du musst den song legal irgendwo gekauft haben, dass du einfach eine sicherungskopie machen kannst. Zu dem ist die Kopie von deinem original zu fertigen, nicht einfach aus dem Netz zu ziehen. 
2. Auch der download von einer Quelle die eindeutig nicht legal ist, ist strafbar. Das wird im Einzelfall vllt nicht verfolgt, das macht die Sache aber nicht legal.
3. Es ist egal ob du der AGB zustimmst oder nicht, das Gesetz steht über der AGB. Und sobald du einen Google account hast, hast du auch der yt AGB zugestimmt.


----------



## HanFred (3. Oktober 2014)

Der Youtube-Converter - Eine legale Angelegenheit? | WBS


----------



## Lightbringer667 (3. Oktober 2014)

HanFred schrieb:


> Der Youtube-Converter - Eine legale Angelegenheit? | WBS


Ja schon, das ist ja alles schön und gut, aber dennoch lückenhaft dargestellt. Wenn Hinz unerlaubt das neue Album der Band grmblfx hochläd, dann ist das eine eindeutig illegale Quelle und Kunz darf das album nicht einfach dort runterladen. 

Habe ich einen Google account, was die allermeisten wohl haben, habe ich auch der YouTube AGB zugestimmt. 

Nur weil das im Einzelfall nicht verfolgt wird heißt das nicht, dass es legal ist.


----------



## HanFred (3. Oktober 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ja schon, das ist ja alles schön und gut, aber dennoch lückenhaft dargestellt. Wenn Hinz unerlaubt das neue Album der Band grmblfx hochläd, dann ist das eine eindeutig illegale Quelle und Kunz darf das album nicht einfach dort runterladen.
> 
> Habe ich einen Google account, was die allermeisten wohl haben, habe ich auch der YouTube AGB zugestimmt.
> 
> Nur weil das im Einzelfall nicht verfolgt wird heißt das nicht, dass es legal ist.


Die Google-AGB spielen für die Legalität überhaupt keine Rolle. Google kann einem sicher den Account sperren, das war's aber auch schon.
Verboten sind offensichtlich widerrechtliche Quellen und Youtube gehört definitiv nicht dazu. Youtube bzw. Google sind auch dafür verantwortlich, was auf ihre Plattform hochgeladen wird. Verboten ist diese Angelegenheit also nur dann, wenn der Nutzer quasi erkennen _muss_, dass die Quelle widerrechtlich ist. Das ist bei Musik nicht gegeben, viele Bands und Labels laden komplette Werke hoch, um den Bekanntheitsgrad zu steigern. Viele Künstler verlinken sogar auf Videos mit ihrer Musik, die jemand anderes hochgeladen hat.


----------



## Worrel (3. Oktober 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> 1. Du musst den song legal irgendwo gekauft haben, dass du einfach eine sicherungskopie machen kannst.


Radio mitschneiden ist beispielsweise legal. Da besitzt man auch nicht das Original. Bei YouTube hat man natürlich als Bonus, daß man nicht auf die von der Redaktion getätigte Musikauswahl beschränkt ist, sondern gezielt nach Liedern/Künstlern suchen kann.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (3. Oktober 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Radio mitschneiden ist beispielsweise legal. Da besitzt man auch nicht das Original. Bei YouTube hat man natürlich als Bonus, daß man nicht auf die von der Redaktion getätigte Musikauswahl beschränkt ist, sondern gezielt nach Liedern/Künstlern suchen kann.


Der unterschied zum normalen radio ist, dass ein radio, auch ein Internet radio, im großen Stil abgaben an GEMA und gvl zahlen muss, eben weil die Möglichkeit des mittschnitts besteht. Google macht das ja eben nicht, weswegen hier in D auch viele Videos unzugänglich sind. Zu dem darf ein Radiosender nur eine gewisse Anzahl an Titeln im Programm haben, je nach größe des Senders und Umfang der abgaben. Der Vergleich hinkt also auch etwas. 
Ich sage nicht, dass ich so yt downloads für schlecht halte, aber rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite ist man damit eben nicht.


----------



## HanFred (3. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du glaubst, es besser zu wissen als Juristen...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (3. Oktober 2014)

HanFred schrieb:


> Wenn du glaubst, es besser zu wissen als Juristen...


Ich sag doch gar nicht, dass die nicht recht haben, aber sie verschweigen eben Details in dieser Erklärung. Beispielsweise was eine privatkopie bzw sicherungskopie überhaupt ist. Das stimmt alles was die schreiben, ist aber eben nur ein teil des ganzen.

Edit: angenommen du besitzt das Album oder die single, du hast keinen Google account und der upload ist von der entsprechenden Plattenfirma, dann bist du rechtlich auf der einigermaßen sicheren Seite. Ein DL einer yt mp3 von irgendeinem uploader, der keine rechte am song besitzt könnte zum Problem werden, wenn es denn verfolgt wird.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Der unterschied zum normalen radio ist, dass ein radio, auch ein Internet radio, im großen Stil abgaben an GEMA und gvl zahlen muss, eben weil die Möglichkeit des mittschnitts besteht. Google macht das ja eben nicht, weswegen hier in D auch viele Videos unzugänglich sind. .


 natürlich zahlen die auch - die zahlen nur in Einzelfällen nicht so viel, wie die jeweiligen Labels/Künstler gern hätten, und DIESE Videos sind dann gesperrt.


----------



## Wynn (3. Oktober 2014)

Die Verlage haben andere probleme als youtube, myvideo und co 
eher schlagen die sich mit der veröffentlichung der alben ihrer künstler im internet auf downloadportalen rum.

bei den online und offline tools wird einfach der webcache in ein anderes format konvertiert.
als normaler nutzer kannste garnicht wissen was bei youtube an mp3s jetzt vom hersteller ist und was nicht - das ist allein das problem von google.
verfolgt wird das nicht.

aus webm wird halt mp3 - aus flv wird avi

solang nicht ein kopierschutz zum bsp bei einem drm videostream dabei umgangen wird ist das alles legal sonst würden zum bsp nicht zeitschriften wie computerbild und chip ständig artikel drüber bringen.

MediathekView - Download - CHIP
ist zum bsp eines der legalen tool womit man von den mediatheken sich die beiträge runterladen kann wofür man ja gez gezahlt hat


----------



## Lightbringer667 (3. Oktober 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> natürlich zahlen die auch - die zahlen nur in Einzelfällen nicht so viel, wie die jeweiligen Labels/Künstler gern hätten, und DIESE Videos sind dann gesperrt.


Die GEMA und die gvl funktionieren anders. Du zahlst z.B. als Internetradio Betreiber nicht für den einzelnen Künstler sondern eine pauschale pro song und Hörer / Aufruf. D.h. Künstler, die sonst von der GEMA vertreten werden und trotzdem bei yt auffindbar sind, haben mit Google einen eigenen Vertrag und werden eben in diesem fall nicht durch die GEMA repräsentiert. Google wird sich ja nicht mit der GEMA einig, weswegen die eben gerade nichts oder zu wenig an die zahlen.
Streaming via yt ist auch in sofern nicht mit dem radio vergleichbar, als ein Radiomoderator dafür sorgen muss, dass ein song nicht in voller länge mitgeschnitten werden kann. 
Ich hab mal 2 Jahre lang Internetradio gemacht. Du hast da wahnsinnig viele Auflagen. So musst du jeden song an oder ab moderieren, in die Spielzeit hinein. Die Moderatoren im radio plappern nicht aus Gemeinheit in die Songs, oder schneiden sie vorne oder hinten ab, sondern sie müssen das tun. All das hast du beim streaming nicht. Das ist nen anderer gesetzlicher Rahmen. Deswegen verbietet Google ja auch das mitschneiden in den AGB. Ein weiterer unterschied ist, dass ich im radio eine Liste von Songs habe, die ich spielen darf. Diese Liste ist fix und wird vom radiobetreiber gefüllt, mit Erlaubnis der Plattenfirmen. Die große der Liste wiederum hängt vom Umfang der abgaben an GEMA und gvl ab. 

Es wäre mühselig und teuer für die Plattenfirmen jeden Verstoß einzelner Nutzer / endverbraucher zu verfolgen, weswegen das nicht gemacht wird - aber im theoretischen Fall einer Urheberrechts klage stände man recht dumm da wenn man das alles ignoriert hat, außer gewisse Rahmenbedingungen (gekauftes Album, etc. ) sind gegeben. 

Eines wundert mich dann doch etwas: hier im forum herrscht ja die allgemeine Überzeugung, die ich teile, dass Raubkopien keine gute Sache sind. Warum zur hölle, sollte das bei Musik anders sein, als bei spielen? Raubkopie ist nunmal Raubkopie.


----------



## Wynn (3. Oktober 2014)

Raubkopie gibt es schonmal nicht 

Den Begriff hat die Industrie erfunden - es findet kein Raub nach Stgb statt. Und die 5 Jahre Knast stimmen auch nicht wie die Kampagne die damals 2003 lief uns erzählte. 
5 Jahre Knast erhalten nur Leute die es gewerblich im grossen Stil machten.

genauso wie schwararbeiten und schwarzfahren ein von der industrie erfundener Begriff sind.

Nicht lizensierte Kopie wär da treffender aber bei DRM freien Spielen wie bei gog kann man auch nicht von illegaler kopie sprechen weil dazu müsste ja erstmal ein kopierschutz vorhanden sein. Es wär höchstens illegal wenn ich die spiele gewerblich weiterverkaufe aber wenn sie einem freund leihe und trotzdem noch weiterspiele ist es ja nicht verboten.

und bei der musik ist es halt was anderes wenn ich mir eine privat kopie fürs auto mache oder was vom offiziellen yt kanal des künstlers runterlade da entsteht ja kein schaden. 

für dich ist ja wahrscheinlich sogar spotify der satan 


Die Gema verlangt ja seit den letzten jahren schon für naturgeräusche die durch zufall bei privat aufnahmen mitaufgenommen wurden lizenz gebühren und sperrt solang das video

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/91092-youtube-vogelgezwitscher-bringt-naturfilmer-schwierigkeiten.html


----------



## Lightbringer667 (3. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Raubkopie gibt es schonmal nicht
> 
> Den Begriff hat die Industrie erfunden - es findet kein Raub nach Stgb statt. Und die 5 Jahre Knast stimmen auch nicht wie die Kampagne die damals 2003 lief uns erzählte.
> 5 Jahre Knast erhalten nur Leute die es gewerblich im grossen Stil machten.
> ...



Ob der Begriff jetzt von der Industrie geprägt wurde oder nicht ist doch egal. Du möchtest etwas umsonst nutzen, für das eigentlich Geld verlangt wird. Wenn mir im Fall der Musik die Plattenfirma ein Album schenkt (auch das gibts, siehe das aktuelle U2 Album) ist das ja alles gut und Recht. Wenn sie das aber nicht tut dann habe ich zunächstmal auch kein Recht mir das irgendwie anders aus grauen Kanälen umsonst zu besorgen. Wenn ich die Musik hören will, dann kaufe ich eben die CD, die MP3s oder nutze Spotify - und nein davon bin ich nicht unbedingt ein Gegner, ich nutze es ja selbst recht intensiv. Aber der Unterschied zu einem unlizensierten DL aus YT, von Sharehostern, P2P, etc. ist, dass der Besitzer der Urheberrechte eingewillgt hat, dass die Musik dort in der Bibliothek erscheint und (frei) abgerufen werden kann. Niemand hat was dagegen, wenn du deine Alben digitalisierst und auf CD für dein Auto brennst, oder meinetwegen auch deine iTunes / Amazon Downloads. 

Das was du hier machst ist wortklauberei um eine wenigstens moralisch zweifelhafte Tat zu rechtfertigen. Wenn ich Musik hören will, Spiele spielen will, muss ich eben für zahlen - auf die ein oder andere Art, außer der Inhaber der Urheberrechte schenkt mir das Produkt bzw. überlässt es mir umsonst zur freien Nutzung.


----------



## Mothman (3. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ich nen Song gut finde, dann höre ich den entweder direkt auf Youtube, oder ich kaufe ihn mir als MP3. Auf Amazon kriegt man mittlerweile selbst ausgefallenere Songs und meistens für maximal nen Euro. Wenn man Song und/oder Band gut findet, sollte es einem das schon wert sein. 

Aber ich will niemanden in irgendeine Ecke stellen. Ich hab mir in meinem Leben auch schon viele Lieder kopiert. Man denke alleine an die ganzen Mixtapes früher. Also ich sitze da durchaus im Glashaus.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Den Begriff hat die Industrie erfunden



das wird immer wieder behauptet. einen eindeutigen beleg, dass das auch stimmt, hab ich noch nicht gesehen. 



> es findet kein Raub nach Stgb statt.



sicherlich richtig, weshalb es auch ein umgangssprachlicher und kein juristischer begriff ist.

btw: wer wird denn beim rufmord aus Mordlust, zur Befriedigung des Geschlechtstriebs, aus Habgier oder sonst aus niedrigen Beweggründen, heimtückisch oder grausam oder mit gemeingefährlichen Mitteln oder um eine andere Straftat zu ermöglichen oder zu verdecken - getötet, sprich: ermordet? 



> genauso wie schwararbeiten und schwarzfahren ein von der industrie erfundener Begriff sind.



das ist mit ziemlicher sicherheit falsch, da der begriff wohl aus dem jiddischen stammt und etwa die bedeutung hat, dass jemand zu 'arm' ist, einen fahrschein zu bezahlen..
es ist also (heutzutage) eher eine beschönigende bezeichnung.


----------



## Wynn (3. Oktober 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ob der Begriff jetzt von der Industrie geprägt wurde oder nicht ist doch egal. Du möchtest etwas umsonst nutzen, für das eigentlich Geld verlangt wird. Wenn mir im Fall der Musik die Plattenfirma ein Album schenkt (auch das gibts, siehe das aktuelle U2 Album) ist das ja alles gut und Recht. Wenn sie das aber nicht tut dann habe ich zunächstmal auch kein Recht mir das irgendwie anders aus grauen Kanälen umsonst zu besorgen. Wenn ich die Musik hören will, dann kaufe ich eben die CD, die MP3s oder nutze Spotify - und nein davon bin ich nicht unbedingt ein Gegner, ich nutze es ja selbst recht intensiv. Aber der Unterschied zu einem unlizensierten DL aus YT, von Sharehostern, P2P, etc. ist, dass der Besitzer der Urheberrechte eingewillgt hat, dass die Musik dort in der Bibliothek erscheint und (frei) abgerufen werden kann. Niemand hat was dagegen, wenn du deine Alben digitalisierst und auf CD für dein Auto brennst, oder meinetwegen auch deine iTunes / Amazon Downloads.
> 
> Das was du hier machst ist wortklauberei um eine wenigstens moralisch zweifelhafte Tat zu rechtfertigen. Wenn ich Musik hören will, Spiele spielen will, muss ich eben für zahlen - auf die ein oder andere Art, außer der Inhaber der Urheberrechte schenkt mir das Produkt bzw. überlässt es mir umsonst zur freien Nutzung.



Naja bei u2 wurde es ja vielen aufgedrängt ohne sie zu fragen 

aber du hast jetzt nicht wirklich youtube kriminalisiert wie p2p und sharehoster ?

da tuest bissel schnell pauschalisieren 

besonders wo man ja doppelt beim internet draufzahlt an die gema und die gez


----------



## Lightbringer667 (3. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Naja bei u2 wurde es ja vielen aufgedrängt ohne sie zu fragen
> 
> aber du hast jetzt nicht wirklich youtube kriminalisiert wie p2p und sharehoster ?
> 
> ...



Du willst es einfach nicht verstehen, oder? 

Ob das U2 Album aufgedrängt wurde oder nicht, ist für diese Diskussion völlig unwichtig. Es geht ja nur drum, dass der Rechteinhaber die Platte verschenkt und zum freien Download bereitgestellt hat. 
Wenn ich eine MP3 aus einem YT Video extrahiere (auf welchem Weg jetzt auch immer), die nicht vom Rechteinhaber zum freien DL herausgegeben wurde, ist das genauso eine "Raubkopie" wie wenn ich sie via P2P, Sharehoster, etc. runterlade. Und es ist wurscht ob du GEZ zahlst oder nicht. Damit finanzierst du die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sendeanstalten und nicht den Künstler dessen Musik du runterlädst. Und GEMA zahlt, wenn überhaupt, Google, die das Video mit Musik auf YT bereitstellen - und nicht der Endnutzer.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Oktober 2014)

Egal ob man eine Ware "klaut" ohne daß diese für den Händler verloren ist (Kopie) oder nicht. Wird man erwischt gibt es mindestens eine Geldstrafe als Ersttäter incl. Veranlassung einer Unterlassungserklärung und bei Nachweis eines gewerblichen Umfangs wird es erheblich empfindlicher. Fakt ist, daß man etwas nutzt, ohne dafür bezahlt zu haben. Und das steht genauso unter Strafe wie als klaue ich einen realen Gegenstand. Weil dem Händler eben ein (theoretischer) Kunde verloren geht, der sich die Ware ohne zu bezahlen besorgt hat. Und dabei ist es wurscht, wie man das Kind nennt. Aber Raubkopie ist die gebräuchliche eingebürgerte Bezeichnung dafür.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Oktober 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine MP3 aus einem YT Video extrahiere (auf welchem Weg jetzt auch immer), die nicht vom Rechteinhaber zum freien DL herausgegeben wurde, ist das genauso eine "Raubkopie" wie wenn ich sie via P2P, Sharehoster, etc. runterlade.



wie kommst du zu dieser einschätzung?
ich bin da anderer meinung.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (3. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wie kommst du zu dieser einschätzung?
> ich bin da anderer meinung.



Wenn der Urheber das Video eingestellt hat, dann daher, dass er es zum streamen bereitgestellt hat - aber eben nicht zum MP3 Download. Das heißt, er ist damit einverstanden, dass du dir das Video auf Youtube anschaust, aber du sollst dadurch evtl. zum Kauf der Single oder des Albums bewogen werden 
Wenn das Video nicht vom Urheber stammt, ist ja schon der Upload und damit die Verbreitung des Titels eine Urheberrechtsverletzung. Die Extrahierung der Datei macht den ganzen Vorgang nicht legaler.

edit:  Wenn unter dem Video, ich sag mal von Metallica, der Kanalname _xXdauploadaaaXx _steht, statt z.B. "Metallica Official" könnte es für mich schon ersichtlich sein, dass das eine offensichtlich illegale Quelle ist. Damit wäre der Download sogar strafbar, auch wenn das natürlich in der Realität niemals verfolgt werden wird.


----------



## Wynn (3. Oktober 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Du willst es einfach nicht verstehen, oder?
> 
> Ob das U2 Album aufgedrängt wurde oder nicht, ist für diese Diskussion völlig unwichtig. Es geht ja nur drum, dass der Rechteinhaber die Platte verschenkt und zum freien Download bereitgestellt hat.
> Wenn ich eine MP3 aus einem YT Video extrahiere (auf welchem Weg jetzt auch immer), die nicht vom Rechteinhaber zum freien DL herausgegeben wurde, ist das genauso eine "Raubkopie" wie wenn ich sie via P2P, Sharehoster, etc. runterlade. Und es ist wurscht ob du GEZ zahlst oder nicht. Damit finanzierst du die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sendeanstalten und nicht den Künstler dessen Musik du runterlädst. Und GEMA zahlt, wenn überhaupt, Google, die das Video mit Musik auf YT bereitstellen - und nicht der Endnutzer.



demnach sind also auch alle leute die einen vhs recorder damals benutzt haben und heutzutage festplatten receiver nutzen nach deinem worten "raubkopierer" weil sie den film nicht kaufen sondern im tv aufgenommen haben oder ihn mit der tv karte am pc aufgenommen haben 

du machst es ist viel zu einfach und pauschalisierst ohne eine.

für dich wärs nach deinem beispiel auch schon diebstahl wenn ich mir bei einem freund ps3 spiel ausleihe und es durchspiele und dann zurückgebe


----------



## Bonkic (3. Oktober 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Wenn der Urheber das Video eingestellt hat, dann daher, dass er es zum streamen bereitgestellt hat - aber eben nicht zum MP3 Download. Das heißt, er ist damit einverstanden, dass du dir das Video auf Youtube anschaust, aber du sollst dadurch evtl. zum Kauf der Single oder des Albums bewogen werden.
> Wenn das Video nicht vom Urheber stammt, ist ja schon der Upload und damit die Verbreitung des Titels eine Urheberrechtsverletzung. Die Extrahierung der Datei macht den ganzen Vorgang nicht legaler.



zu beachtendes kriterium ist hier meines erachtens ist hier die "offensichtlich rechtswidrig hergestellte oder öffentlich zugänglich gemachte Vorlage".
beides trifft im falle von youtube für meine begriffe nicht zu. nr. 1 sowieso nicht, bei nr. 2 kann es nicht sache des downloaders sein, dies zu beurteilen. da müsste google tätig werden. ist das nicht der fall, kann der sauger meiner einschätzung nach guten gewissen davon ausgehen, nichts unrechtes zu tun und macht sich deshalb nicht strafbar.


----------



## Wynn (3. Oktober 2014)

@Lightbringer

YouTube Downloader legal? - Rechtsanwalt Solmecke kl

in dem video ist ganz klar gesagt solang man es nicht gewerblich oder für bezahlung macht ist es legal und darf ohne schlechtes gewissen genutzt werden


----------



## Lightbringer667 (3. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> demnach sind also auch alle leute die einen vhs recorder damals benutzt haben und heutzutage festplatten receiver nutzen nach deinem worten "raubkopierer" weil sie den film nicht kaufen sondern im tv aufgenommen haben oder ihn mit der tv karte am pc aufgenommen haben
> 
> du machst es ist viel zu einfach und pauschalisierst ohne eine.
> 
> für dich wärs nach deinem beispiel auch schon diebstahl wenn ich mir bei einem freund ps3 spiel ausleihe und es durchspiele und dann zurückgebe



Du bringst hier gleich 3 sachen durcheinander, die auch vom Gesetz her klar getrennt sind:
1. Streaming Inhalte. Die darf ich online ansehen aber nicht speichern. Ich mache mich mit einem Download dann strafbar, wie Bonkic richtig anmerkt, wenn sie "offensichtlich rechtswidrig eingestellt" werden. Wie das bei YT ist, ist offensichtlich umstritten und wäre von einem Gericht zu klären, falls es mal da zur Klage kommt.
2. Rundfunk: Da gelten andere Regeln, für TV wie Radio. Siehe ein früherer Beitrag von mir.
3. Zweitnutzung von Software: Das sehen die Hersteller zwar nicht gern, ist aber rechtlich völlig in Ordnung bzw. sogar ausdrücklich erlaubt.

edit: @ deinen Link: den habe ich vohin schon mal kommentiert. Das passt so schon. Aber nur unter gewissen Rahmenbedingungen, welche die Anwälte auf der Seite, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht nennen.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Oktober 2014)

Wenn das Game aber an einen Account gebunden ist fällt die Zweitnutzung weg (außer bei Family Sharing). Aber wenn ich z.B. bei einem Kumpel auf seinem PC mit meinem Steam-Account zocken will kann ich das vergessen.


----------



## Wynn (3. Oktober 2014)

> *Ist es legal, über Konvertierungsdienste Lieder herunterzuladen?*
> 
> Da es noch kein BGH-Urteil dazu gibt, ist eine Prüfung auf Basis des Urhebergesetzes vorzunehmen. Das *Recht auf Vervielfältigung seines Werkes hat grundsätzlich der Urheber (§ 16 UrhG) – der Nutzer greift darin durch die Speicherung der Musikdatei auf dem Computer ein. Dies ist dem Nutzer unter den Voraussetzungen des § 53 Abs. 1 UrhG gesetzlich gestattet, wenn keine wirksamen technischen Schutzmaßnahmen umgangen werden.**Wenn also die Streamingdienste ihre Streams technisch davor schützen, konvertiert zu werden, darf der Nutzer dies nicht umgehen. Derzeit ist dies m.E. fast nirgends der Fall. Denn die Streams sind i.d.R. unverschlüsselt verfügbar, so dass die Speicherung ohne großen technischen Aufwand möglich ist. Zwar werden neuerdings die Flash-Dateien nicht mehr im Klarformat gespeichert, jedoch ist dies mit nur geringen Programmierkenntnissen zu umgehen. Unzulässig kann die Nutzung dann werden, wenn eine Verschlüsselung vorliegt, wie dies z.B. beim Real Time Messaging Protocol Encrypted (RTMPE) von Adobe der Fall ist, was derzeit jedoch m.E. nicht von den Anbietern (YouTube usw.) ausgeht, sondern von Adobe, und somit keine Rolle spielen kann. Derzeit sind die Streams also nicht wirksam geschützt.**Weiterhin ist die Konvertierung unzulässig (§ 53 Abs. 1 UrhG), wenn die Quelle offensichtlich rechtswidrig wäre. Dies ist bei YouTube jedoch m.E. meist nicht der Fall, da die Seiten (anders als Filesharing-Plattformen gerade nicht fast ausschließlich rechtswidriger Downloads dienen) sondern meist die Rechteinhaber selbst die Videos einstellen. Zudem löscht YouTube regelmäßigrechtswidrige Inhalte und ist dazu verpflichtet.**Zwar verbieten die Nutzungsbedingungen der Plattformen die Konvertierung. Diese werden abernicht wirksam einbezogen, weil der Nutzer sie nicht ausdrücklich akzeptiert. Zudem sind die Klauseln m.E. rechtswidrig, da § 53 UrhG immer gilt und nicht vertraglich aufgehoben werden kann. Das Privileg der Privatkopie, welches den Konvertierungsdiensten zugutekommt, steht jedem kraft Gesetz zu.'*



Konvertierungsdienste: Musik legal herunterladen (statt Filesharing)!? - Kanzlei Lachenmann

Youtube, Myvideo und die Mediatheken der öffentlichen die Video und Audiodateien sind unverschlüsselt es besteht kein Kopierschutz wie zum bsp bei wenn man Video on Demand auf dem Pc schaut.

Youtube, Myvideo und die Mediatheken der öffentlichen sind öffensichtlich legal

Agbs von youtube, myvideo und die Mediatheken sind unwirksam da man auf den Inhalt zugreifen kann ohne die Agbs vorher zu bekommen


----------



## Denis10 (3. Oktober 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch nur ganz theoretisch richtig.
> 1. Du musst den song legal irgendwo gekauft haben, dass du einfach eine sicherungskopie machen kannst. Zu dem ist die Kopie von deinem original zu fertigen, nicht einfach aus dem Netz zu ziehen.



Nein, wenn die Quelle legal ist, dann darfst du eine Sicherungskopie für Privatzwecke machen. Wichtig ist nur, dass die Quelle legal ist, ob sie dir gehört ist egal. Du dürftest also auch in den Media Markt gehen, die CDs in deinen Laptop legen und dann kopieren. Vorausgesetzt, dort darf man die CDs anhören, bevor man sie kauft.  In diesem Fall dürfte dich dann aber der Media Markt raus werfen (Hausrecht) Du darfst auch Musik CDs kopieren, die du dir von einem Freund geliehen hast. (Wichtig ist, dass du keinen Kopierschutz umgehst, denn sonst darfst du gar keine Kopie machen)


> 2. Auch der download von einer Quelle die eindeutig nicht legal ist, ist strafbar. Das wird im Einzelfall vllt nicht verfolgt, das macht die Sache aber nicht legal.



Stimmt. Bei Youtube ist zwar bestimmt auch mal was illegales dabei, aber mir als Nutzer kann niemand zumuten, das erkennen zu können. Youtube als Quelle ist nicht offensichtlich illeagl, also darf ich mir dort alles herunter laden und auch eine Privatkopie machen.


----------



## Batze (4. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> @Lightbringer
> 
> YouTube Downloader legal? - Rechtsanwalt Solmecke kl
> 
> in dem video ist ganz klar gesagt solang man es nicht gewerblich oder für bezahlung macht ist es legal und darf ohne schlechtes gewissen genutzt werden



Gut das diese Frage mal jemand, in diesem Fall ein Rechtsanwalt klärt der Ahnung von sowas Rechtlichen hat.


----------



## HanFred (4. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn das Game aber an einen Account gebunden ist fällt die Zweitnutzung weg (außer bei Family Sharing). Aber wenn ich z.B. bei einem Kumpel auf seinem PC mit meinem Steam-Account zocken will kann ich das vergessen.


Ich kenne jemanden, der seit Jahren erfolgreich Steam Account Sharing mit einem Kumpel betreibt.

Was Musik angeht, habe ich meinen Konsum vorwiegend auf Bands verlagert, die froh um jede Werbung sind und ihre Musik gerne auf Youtube stellen oder via Bandcamp verkaufen, wo man sich ohnehin alles anhören kann, so oft man möchte. Davon mache ich ausgiebigen Gebrauch und kaufe die Musik, wenn ich sie immer wieder hören will. Amazon hat, wie bereits erwähnt wurde, auch sehr gute Preise. CDs kaufe ich fast nur noch an Konzerten. Ab und zu mache ich eine Ausnahme, wenn z.B. das MP3-Album auf Amazon teurer ist als die CD. Sowas kommt vor, obwohl man das MP3-Album meistens dazu kriegt.


----------



## Worrel (4. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Raubkopie gibt es schonmal nicht


Das ist doch jetzt völlig egal - jeder weiß was damit gemeint ist, und aus dem allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch wird man das sowieso nicht mehr rausbekommen.



Bonkic schrieb:


> btw: wer wird denn beim rufmord aus Mordlust, ... getötet, sprich: ermordet?


Der Ruf.



Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine MP3 aus einem YT Video extrahiere (auf welchem Weg jetzt auch immer), die nicht vom Rechteinhaber zum freien DL herausgegeben wurde, ist das genauso eine "Raubkopie" wie wenn ich sie via P2P, Sharehoster, etc. runterlade.


Oder es ist eben genauso ein rechtlich erlaubter Mitschnitt, wie wenn ich etwas per Videorekorder oder aus dem Radio aufnehme.



Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> 1. Streaming Inhalte. Die darf ich online ansehen aber nicht speichern.


Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Wenn ich mir zB eine Sendung aus der Mediathek des ARD/WDR/ZDF auf deren offziellen Portalen anschaue, gehe ich davon aus, daß ich das genauso aufnehmen darf wie mit einem Videorekorder.



Denis10 schrieb:


> Nein, wenn die Quelle legal ist, dann darfst du eine Sicherungskopie für Privatzwecke machen. Wichtig ist nur, dass die Quelle legal ist, ob sie dir gehört ist egal. Du dürftest also auch in den Media Markt gehen, die CDs in deinen Laptop legen und dann kopieren. Vorausgesetzt, dort darf man die CDs anhören, bevor man sie kauft.


Jetzt ernsthaft?


----------



## MichaelG (4. Oktober 2014)

HanFred schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden, der seit Jahren erfolgreich Steam Account Sharing mit einem Kumpel betreibt.
> 
> Was Musik angeht, habe ich meinen Konsum vorwiegend auf Bands verlagert, die froh um jede Werbung sind und ihre Musik gerne auf Youtube stellen oder via Bandcamp verkaufen, wo man sich ohnehin alles anhören kann, so oft man möchte. Davon mache ich ausgiebigen Gebrauch und kaufe die Musik, wenn ich sie immer wieder hören will. Amazon hat, wie bereits erwähnt wurde, auch sehr gute Preise. CDs kaufe ich fast nur noch an Konzerten. Ab und zu mache ich eine Ausnahme, wenn z.B. das MP3-Album auf Amazon teurer ist als die CD. Sowas kommt vor, obwohl man das MP3-Album meistens dazu kriegt.



Wie geht das denn ? Er muß sich die Games doch auf Seinem PC auch herunterziehen und sich dann mit meinem Account einloggen. Wenn ich dann zufällig ein anderes Steam-Spiel zocken will dürfte das nicht gehen.


----------



## HanFred (4. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wie geht das denn ? Er muß sich die Games doch auf Seinem PC auch herunterziehen und sich dann mit meinem Account einloggen. Wenn ich dann zufällig ein anderes Steam-Spiel zocken will dürfte das nicht gehen.


Du kannst deine Spiele auf bis zu 5 PCs aktivieren. Man darf halt nur nicht gleichzeitig online sein. Aber es scheint zu funktionieren.


----------



## Wynn (4. Oktober 2014)

HanFred schrieb:


> Du kannst deine Spiele auf bis zu 5 PCs aktivieren. Man darf halt nur nicht gleichzeitig online sein. Aber es scheint zu funktionieren.



Das mit den bis zu 5 Pcs aktivieren hört sich nach Securom an  Das geht dann natürlich aber nur solang man keinen 2ten Kopierschutz hat wie GFWL (damals).

Vieleicht ist es auch ein Spiel das im Offline Modus funktioniert


----------



## HanFred (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe noch einmal nachgesehen, Steam an sich hat anscheinend kein Aktivierungslimit. Das betrifft wohl tatsächlich nur 3rd party DRM.
Man kann Steam und die enthaltenen Spiele (eben bis auf die mit 3rd party DRM) also auf so vielen PCs installieren, wie man möchte. Es kann einfach nur einer online sein, den anderen wirft's beim Versuch ansonsten raus.
Die scheinen ganz gut damit zurecht zu kommen.


----------

